# Feb 08 Challenge Photos - "Red, Green, Blue" - Sponsored by QuikPod



## TwistMyArm

Hey folks,

First off we'd like to say thank you to Quik Pod for sponsoring the February Challenge. Please check out the website for more Quik Pod information, http:///www.quikpod.com/dslr.asp.

So here are 32 great photos. Take a look and then cast your vote for your favorite. 

Red,Green,Blue

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Puscas

there are some nice entries :thumbup: 
but I also felt like a lot of people were struggling with the theme. That's ok, makes it easier for me to vote...:mrgreen:







pascal


----------



## Big Bully

I might just have a chance here!


----------



## Antarctican

It's interesting to see how differently people interpreted the assignment. Some quite thoughtful entries.


----------



## Romphotog

This might be a stupid question, but how do I view and vote on the submitted photos?  It says I am not eligible to vote.  Why not?


----------



## Neuner

Puscas said:


> I also felt like a lot of people were struggling with the theme. That's ok, makes it easier for me to vote...:mrgreen:
> pascal



There are no stupid answers, only stupid questions.


----------



## Monz

you have to have 25 posts to vote.


----------



## Romphotog

Monz said:


> you have to have 25 posts to vote.


 
fine, I dont agree since I am able to enter and submit to the contest, but how do I view the photos?  when is the winner going to be announced?


----------



## Big Bully

Romphotog said:


> fine, I dont agree since I am able to enter and submit to the contest, but how do I view the photos? when is the winner going to be announced?


 

Start posting then, even if it is in nonsense threads like the no word thread or the ban you thread... Get your count to 25 and then vote! :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican

Romphotog said:


> how do I view the photos?  when is the winner going to be announced?


The link to view the submissions is found in post #1 above: click where it says Red,Green,Blue.  The voting is open until the afternoon of March 9th, so the winner will be announced sometime after that.


----------



## kundalini

Antarctican said:


> It's interesting to see how differently people interpreted the assignment. Some quite thoughtful entries.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Dioboleque

I haven't been able to get an answer on this so I'll just ask here. Does changing the color or colors of a previously posted picture qualify it as a new (never been posted) picture and therefore make it ok to enter?


----------



## Big Bully

I would not think so. I thought it was new/never posted photos. Not just redone.


----------



## ShavedMonkey

I have several hundred smoke images on my hard drive and had I recalled having previously posting a similar image, I certainly would have chosen a different image to edit the colors for submission in this contest. I certainly did not intend to post a similar image in a different thread. If you have an issue with an image I have posted, please contact me directly.


----------



## Dioboleque

Big Bully said:


> I would not think so. I thought it was new/never posted photos. Not just redone.


 
I only ask because one of the photos was posted in the color red assignment thread in Feb, just in all red. I see they have removed it since i posted my inquiry. I tried to get some feedback from the Mod on this but got no answer. Just would like to know exactly what's allowed. If changing the colors qualifies it, great, good to know. It's nothing personal...


----------



## Big Bully

I have also seen that same photo in black and white. I could have sworn that the purpose of the challenge was to test your eye not just adapt the picture with photoshop.


----------



## ShavedMonkey

Big Bully said:


> I have also seen that same photo in black and white. I could have sworn that the purpose of the challenge was to test your eye not just adapt the picture with photoshop.



Wasn't one of my smoke images. Must have been someone else's that looked similar. But thank you, ladies, for continuing to talk about my submission after I requested that you take it up with me directly.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, I was also talking about another submission.. But its all good... I also didn't see your previous post until after you wrote this one.. Sorry bout that.
Your smoke is awesome.


----------



## Dioboleque

ShavedMonkey said:


> Wasn't one of my smoke images. Must have been someone else's that looked similar. But thank you, ladies, for continuing to talk about my submission after I requested that you take it up with me directly.


 
You are the only person who has identified yourself as the subject of our conversation, and you are the only person who has identified the photo which we are talking about.  We were keeping it discreet, you chose to identify yourself and your photo.  And I believe the point of posting a pic that's never been posted before is to keep the entries anonymous.


----------



## ShavedMonkey

Again, unaware that I had previously posted a similar image. I'm done discussing this here. PM me or have a Mod PM me if you feel that there is still an issue that needs to be resolved.


----------



## DaveJ1983

I'm not trying to get into the middle of this or anything, but ShavedMonkey, I don't think they were talking about your submission specifically, I believe it was more a general question, or one that pertained to several submissions.


----------



## Lugs77

There are some really nice entries, some very interesting pictures!


----------



## Trenton Romulox

In regards to what has been being discussed above, someone in here (I shall not name names) needs to just relax. Seriously. I can talk about my submission since the polls are closed, it's the one of the face (mine) black and white and I just added red, green, and blue after with PhotoShop. If that's against the rules, I didn't know. But I don't think it is. I was creatively bankrupt, so I did a cop out shot for fun. And in regards to shots being redone, I'm pretty sure it is supposed to be a new photo used in the contest, but whatever. It doesn't really matter, I mean, this is just a fun little contest, at least, I thought it was. And someone in here needs to relax a bit. Come on everyone, this is photography, this is supposed to be fun, this isn't supposed to be some big uptight ordeal where people debate rules or anything. Let's all just enjoy taking pictures, and enjoy sharing them, not go around nitpicking about what is or is not allowed and instigating. 

Let's be friends, come on.


----------



## Dioboleque

The question was really in regards to whether editing a photo that had already been posted in another thread prior to the challenge qualified it as a "new" photo, not whether or not using Photoshop was allowed. It is just for fun, and fun it is, but the rules clearly state that the photo was not to have been posted in a thread previous to the challenge. I accidentally put that my submission had previously been posted on the forum (I deleted the N instead of the Y) and almost got rejected. An answer to the question would still be good for everyone to know. As I said before, I don't care either way... would just like to know what the powers that be have to say, in case someday I would like to do the same... Honestly, I never expected the response I got to my original inquiry... Just here for fun


----------



## ShavedMonkey

Trenton Romulox said:


> I mean, this is just a fun little contest, at least, I thought it was. And someone in here needs to relax a bit. Come on everyone, this is photography, this is supposed to be fun, this isn't supposed to be some big uptight ordeal where people debate rules or anything. Let's all just enjoy taking pictures, and enjoy sharing them, not go around nitpicking about what is or is not allowed and instigating.
> 
> Let's be friends, come on.



Totally agreed. However, the mods apparently don't feel this way and are disqualifying my submission. I've requested that my account be removed from this site because I would prefer to share my images on a site that doesn't operate in such a petty and ridiculous manner.


----------



## Trenton Romulox

ShavedMonkey said:


> Totally agreed. However, the mods apparently don't feel this way and are disqualifying my submission. I've requested that my account be removed from this site because I would prefer to share my images on a site that doesn't operate in such a petty and ridiculous manner.



Damn, it was a great submission too. Better luck with your next photography forum endeavors. Peace.


----------



## Big Bully

I'm sorry to see you go Shaved monkey, I honestly wasn't talking about your submission, or Trentons..


----------



## TwistMyArm

As ShavedMonkey has already said, we have decided to remove photo 31 from the challenge. It is unfortunate as it was a great photo, but a mistake was made that violated the rules. 

Sorry ShavedMonkey that you've decided to leave. We were looking forward to your participation in future challenges. Best of luck to you.


----------



## TwistMyArm

With photo 31 being removed from competition it means photo 12 is the winner of the Feb photo challenge. 

Photo 12, entitled "The Forbidden Kiss", was submitted by unruly. Congratulations unruly, this was a great submission for the Red,Green, Blue challenge.


----------



## Big Bully

Congrats unruly, great entry!


----------



## Dioboleque

Luv it! :thumbup:


----------



## unruly

Wow- Thanks! :blushing:

I'm sorry Shaved Monkey- I really liked your entry as well.

This means alot to me- I had these three characters laying around my place and my fiancee had just built me a makeshift lightbox, so I thought it would be fun to experiment... Sadly, I dropped my camera and broke my stock lens, but I guess it was worth it in the end! Plus I had an excuse to upgrade to the Canon 28-135 lens!

Cheers everyone!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Puscas

congrats unruly! I voted for your pic. Because I think it's fun, creative and IMHO you took the theme to heart. 

:thumbup:





pascal


----------



## SBlanca

im glad the one i voted for one, congrats unruly


----------



## Neuner

Same here, I voted for yours so I'm glad to see that you won.  Yours really made me laugh.  I've got 3 kids under the age of 3 and I have all of these types of toys around but never would have thought about placing them in that composition.  Very creative and well done!


----------



## schuylercat

Way to go, Unruly - VERY cute, simple, and creative.

I was stunned to see I got a single vote...and I didn't vote for mine.  Sigh.  Next time!


----------



## Romphotog

Antarctican said:


> Romphotog said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do I view the photos? when is the winner going to be announced?
> 
> 
> 
> The link to view the submissions is found in post #1 above: click where it says Red,Green,Blue. The voting is open until the afternoon of March 9th, so the winner will be announced sometime after that.
Click to expand...

 
I did.  This is what I got:
*Romphotog*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page.


----------

